# canting foot beds? seems like a deal breaker...



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

the most important features are straps that dont pinch and ratchets that dont suck


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I find myself riding my Ride NRc's over my Union Force because the foot bed is stupid comfy, the toe cap is sweet, and the ankle strap is just fine. The ratchets treat me just fine also.... I have the newer style ratchets and I've got no complaints.

So I wouldn't leave out the comfort of a footbed...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> the most important features are straps that dont pinch and ratchets that dont suck


Agreed. Canted footbeds are cool, but not a dealbreaker unless you have really bad knees. In that case they might be crucial. Smooth ratchets, toestraps that don't slip, and comfy anklestraps are the most important to me.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

I have bad knees, so i will be getting rome 390 bosses


----------



## bangalladesh (Oct 22, 2010)

OK good stuff.. so now that we all agree on the straps/foot beds. whats the best???

best straps are....

seems like 390s have the best foot-bed options, what about there straps??

*also can canting cause your feet to roll to the inside in an "undesirable way"*


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

bangalladesh said:


> *also can canting cause your feet to roll to the inside in an "undesirable way"*


If you were standing in "normal" walking position with your feet about 6"-7" apart they might cause too much pronation, but since you mount your bindings a couple of feet apart on a snowboard the canted bindings don't have that effect. 

I have found that canted bindings prevent my feet from sliding laterally too much, which used to cause pain under my 5th metatarsal head (ball of foot behind pinky toe). I think canted bindings were a godsend.


----------



## CrooklynSeal (Oct 20, 2010)

are there aftermarket canting options? like a plate or something..


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

CrooklynSeal said:


> are there aftermarket canting options? like a plate or something..


snowboard binding cant plate - a set on Flickr Cheap way to try canting.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Never tried canted footbeds. My binding has adjustable cant and lift built in. Definitely a difference.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Not that I know of but ant good boot fitter or orthopedic shop can provide you with canted insoles to go in your boots. They have been doing this for years with ski and snowboard boots. If you do not want to replace your bindings with canted ones, this is a good option.
> 
> Other than that, you could certainly make a do it yourself system using high density sticky foam and cut out a strip to place on your existing foot bed of the binding...:thumbsup:


I don't think this is the same thing. Canting footbeds affect the foot ankle and leg complex as a whole while your locked into your boot. 

A canted Orthotic would affect your Subtalar Joint Neutral and mainly is used to adjust for pronation and supination foot positions. subtle adjustments to the ankle has effects all the way up to your hip and back. 

The canted foot bed in my opinion doesn't have such a direct effect on the ankle as the custom orthotic would.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Not that I know of but ant good boot fitter or orthopedic shop can provide you with canted insoles to go in your boots. They have been doing this for years with ski and snowboard boots. If you do not want to replace your bindings with canted ones, this is a good option.
> 
> Other than that, you could certainly make a do it yourself system using high density sticky foam and cut out a strip to place on your existing foot bed of the binding...:thumbsup:


If you want to ghetto cant your boots insole cut a strip of cardboard that's half as wide as the foot bed and runs from the toe to the heel put it under the big toe and poof you're canted out or reverse it and put it under the pinky to the heel and poof you're canted in.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

shredsoles.com Give these a look. The guy who runs the company is a buddy of mine and works at my local shop.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If you want to ghetto cant your boots insole cut a strip of cardboard that's half as wide as the foot bed and runs from the toe to the heel put it under the big toe and poof you're canted out or reverse it and put it under the pinky to the heel and poof you're canted in.


Yeah, that's definitely ghetto.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Toecutter said:


> Yeah, that's definitely ghetto.


You'd be surprised how many "professional" boot fitters use that trick just with a bit more duct tape.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You'd be surprised how many "professional" boot fitters use that trick just with a bit more duct tape.


Oooof. I'd feel pretty ripped off pulling the liner out of my boot only to find duct tape and cardboard.


----------



## rainboarding (Oct 18, 2010)

that would depend on how much they charged


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

rainboarding said:


> that would depend on how much they charged


How much do professional boot fittings usually run, anyway?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Toecutter said:


> How much do professional boot fittings usually run, anyway?


Kind of depends on the mood they're in. We used to have a sign that said 45 dollars an hour for labor, then set fees for various things, and footbeds were about 175. If the dude was a dick it was 45 bucks an hour, plus fees for whatever materials we used, if dude was cool I could be doing the fitting and it'd be a minor tweak and have them out the door for 5 bucks.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I have knee problems and have been thinking about doing some ghetto fabulous modifications to create a cant footbed for my bindings. I want to leave my boots alone as I think canted footbeds in the boots would suck for hiking and trekking.


----------



## ozman204 (Jan 7, 2010)

if you have bad knees i would see like a foot doctor so you can get prescription custom molded insoles


----------



## rainboarding (Oct 18, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> I have knee problems and have been thinking about doing some ghetto fabulous modifications to create a cant footbed for my bindings. I want to leave my boots alone as I think canted footbeds in the boots would suck for hiking and trekking.


I'm surprised a ghetto (or non-ghetto if they're awesome!) mod for canted footbeds hasn't surfaced by now. I'm trying to think of ways of obtaining EVA foam to made canted mods too.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

If you guys haven't tried out canted beds it's definitely worth a look, especially if you have bad knees. You definitely notice the difference, I love the contrbands because of those canted beds... not just that, but it's a definite plus!.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

rainboarding said:


> I'm surprised a ghetto (or non-ghetto if they're awesome!) mod for canted footbeds hasn't surfaced by now. I'm trying to think of ways of obtaining EVA foam to made canted mods too.


The Shred Soles insoles I mentioned earlier are canted.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

there was an instructor at mt snow whos been doing this for years. he would take the kind of plastic most season passes would be made out of and cut in half then slip it under the bindings on which ever side your suppose to cant and tighten down the bindings so that side didnt go down as far as the other side of the binding. thats prob the best ghetto cant youd be able to do that i can think of.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Dcp584 said:


> The Shred Soles insoles I mentioned earlier are canted.


Nice! I saw those reviewed on Shayboarder.com she had a lot of good tings to say about them. Good to know!

shayboarder.com 2010/09 review-shredsoles

Hmm... I didn't have a clue about canting until reading this thread. If its better for your knees I'm gunna have to look into it more... Do people normally cant both footbeds? Maybe I should just invest in those...


----------



## CrooklynSeal (Oct 20, 2010)

Shred Souls look nice, but here my problem... it seems like it would just angle you foot/ankle into position and not your whole entire lower leg... 

canted foot beds seem like a more effective option but the shred soles are a must if your stuck with non canted bindings


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I would def like to check out canting options in the future but the best fix is moving your stance in an inch or so. I was rocking 26in a few years ago but it was causing a lot of stress on the outside of my knees, esp my front one, but I moved my stance to 24in and the problem was solved. And I don't really miss my super wide stance anyways.


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

john doe said:


> snowboard binding cant plate - a set on Flickr Cheap way to try canting.


Those look huge did you actually try it?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I haven't tried it yet. Just a link I have saved. I will say that when you cant the whole binding the amount that the outside needs to raise is quite surprising.


----------



## Tauwolf (Oct 12, 2010)

How can that *not* negatively effect the flex and overall performance of the board?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You want to ghetto cant your binding go down to the local hardware store get a section of that plastic/fake wood bullshit they make decks out of cut it to the shape of your binding then plane it down at an angle. Get longer bolts and there you go.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Tauwolf said:


> How can that *not* negatively effect the flex and overall performance of the board?


Nothing is stopping someone from trimming them to the shape of the binding so the flex is the same.


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

john doe said:


> I haven't tried it yet. Just a link I have saved. I will say that when you cant the whole binding the amount that the outside needs to raise is quite surprising.


Yeah thats true its really an external cant. I always like thin footbeds though I would much rather have regular bindings then sacrifice the amount of feel lost from raising the bindings that much.


----------



## steveo (Dec 1, 2010)

CrooklynSeal said:


> are there aftermarket canting options? like a plate or something..


Great Idea.. 

US patent 7703794. Snowboard Binding Adjustable Carbon Composite Footbed Technology.wmv - YouTube
Please share with any interested parties.

Thanks:

Steve


----------

